# Football Manager 2017



## Willy Wonka (10 Novembre 2016)

Nei giorni scorsi è uscito il nuovo capitolo del gioco manageriale più famoso al mondo. Usiamo questo topic per parlare a 360 gradi di Football Manager 2017.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Novembre 2016)

Donnarumma è fortissimo, un mostro. Molti giovani della nostra primavera vengono su bene, in particolare Gabbia e Cutrone.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Novembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è fortissimo, un mostro. Molti giovani della nostra primavera vengono su bene, in particolare Gabbia e Cutrone.



E per quanto riguarda Niang, Romagnoli e Locatelli?


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Novembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E per quanto riguarda Niang, Romagnoli e Locatelli?



Forti anche loro, specialmente Alessio.


----------



## Eziomare (10 Novembre 2017)

Ragazzi, sono un profano assoluto, il pc lo uso per scrivere documenti o inoltrare mail; che possibilita' ho di riuscire a giocare football manager 2018 sul mio cessoso portatile (pagato 250 scorso anno)?
Nessuna speranza?


----------



## Aalpacaaa (10 Novembre 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, sono un profano assoluto, il pc lo uso per scrivere documenti o inoltrare mail; che possibilita' ho di riuscire a giocare football manager 2018 sul mio cessoso portatile (pagato 250 scorso anno)?
> Nessuna speranza?



Se carichi pochi campionati e metti il classico 2d per le partite, penso di sì.


----------



## Eziomare (10 Novembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Se carichi pochi campionati e metti il classico 2d per le partite, penso di sì.



E se invece simulassi le partite senza guardarle?
Cambierebbe qualcosa?


----------



## Aalpacaaa (10 Novembre 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> E se invece simulassi le partite senza guardarle?
> Cambierebbe qualcosa?


Non credo, il 2d consuma veramente poco.


----------

